# Strap On Quivers



## lineman0352 (Oct 23, 2014)

just ordered a strap quiver last week from 3 rivers. it should be here this week, then i can upload some pics. the one i ordered holds 6 arrows and had great reviews, that's why i picked that particular one. it is my understanding though the strap on quiver works for any recurve or longbow, take down or not.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I use the cheap BOA strap on quiver. I put it on any bow I'm shooting more than 5 minutes (I tune the same arrows to everyone one of my bows). Everything from one piece to ILF. It was $46 and works great.

Thought I had some photos but I can't find them.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

the cheap black strap on Boa here also.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a strap on Thunerhorn BOA small fry(4 arrow model) and it is the most versatile quiver I have owned and yes you can put it on any bow very easily. Like Kegan depending on what bow I'm going to hunt with I can have it on there in no time. Here it is on my Omega Delta

On my Titan

Even a new Black Magic I'm messin with


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Another vote for Thunderhorn Boa. Its inexpensive, and works well. I do mount mine "upside down" , though, with feathers up. some carbon arrows are skinny and will slip the other way.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/Thunderhorn+Boa+6-Arrow+Bow+Quiver_i6820_baseitem.html


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Have Thunderhorne Strap-on Boas on both of my recurves . Love em!


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, as it was pretty much a unanimous vote for the Thunderhorn Boa, I think I will take a more serious look at them. Now the only thing to decide is whether I like the price point of the plain black hood, or the aesthetic appeal of the contrasting leather hood more. Thanks for the advice all, and for the photos Yohon!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great Northern here


----------



## gr4vitas (May 25, 2013)

Big Jims is great, for the money you won't find a leather hooded strap on, and besides that its great quality. Think I paid somewhere around $50 for it.


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Gr4vitas- The price point for the Big Jim quivers is perfect, and the fact that there are color options for the quiver is awesome. Do you, or anyone else have photos of their Big Jims?


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

JP-Hows your experience with the Great Northern. Any preference of those to BigJims or Boas?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

One thing to think about is what happens when you take your strap on quiver off the bow. If there isn't a rod connecting the hood and arrow holder together, outside of the arrows, it will not be a homogeneous mass when removed from the bow. In other words, it comes of in two separate pieces and only be held together by the arrows. This is less than ideal since the arrows don't really hold the two pieces together.. It's not a problem or it's a PIA, depending on how you use it. 

I've had Boa strap on quivers and they are very nice, but I much prefer my Kanati because when it comes off it is one piece. I like a removable one-piece quiver. This is nice if you take your quiver off in your stand or blind. I like a bow quiver to carry my arrows, don't like it so much for shooting. If you never take your quiver off in the field this is a moot point and you may prefer the lighter two piece style like the Boa.

As for shooting with the quiver on, I don't like how it changes the balance of the bow but can adjust. What I have a harder time to adjust to is the constantly changing balance as one arrow is shot, another taken from the bow quiver and shot, repeated until the bow quiver is empty. In most hunting situations this is unlikely to happen (hopefully) so I always kept the same number of arrows in the quiver at all times during practice, one arrow less than I would have in it when I walked into the woods. 

What I'm saying is if you are buying a bow quiver for target shooting, in my opinion it's not the best way to go. For hunting they are great, but I wouldn't be without a hip or target quiver of some kind for daily practice.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

I have one of the mini boas and really like it. Unlike easy I never take mine off so no worries for me about it being a two piece.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Check out the Thunderhorne web site. If you are not too picky, they have "2nds" that may not be perfect from a cosmetic aspect , but fully functional and cheaper.


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Easy-Thanks for the advice, it honestly never occurred to me to think of whether I want a quiver that only acts as a quiver on the bow, or that it would change the bow balance as the the arrow supply lessened. Not at all a deal breaker, but something for me to consider.

Bowhunt-Thanks for the tip, will check them out tonight!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bytesback said:


> JP-Hows your experience with the Great Northern. Any preference of those to BigJims or Boas?


I have two of the Big Jim quivers and I have had the Thunderhorns 

I greatly prefer the Great Northerns 

I like the wire connecting them 

I like the metal backer on the GN foam also 

The new long hood is awesome 

I use strap ons on my one piece Recurves 

this one is a side mount but it shows the longer hood


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

JP-With the connecting wire between hood and arrow clip, does that limit the quiver to 1-piece bows? If you had a takedown bow with a longer riser, would it still work?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

No the wire slide to adjust so it will fit either 

I do not have a pic of my GN strap on a bow but here is a pick of a side mount on a bow 

The wire will expand the same on the strap version 










You can barely see the wire connecting the top and bottom but it is adjustable 










I have a Samick Phantom here if you would like tomorrow I'll put the strap on GN on it and take a pic for you


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Good to know, thank you. That would be great if you get the chance, but its no biggie if you don't. I have another week before I jump gun on a quiver.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I had to go put wood on before bed so I grabbed it 




























The wire while thin really stiffens up the whole setup


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

JP- Thank you for taking the time to do that, but I have to admit, all those awesome game photos in the background really distract the eyes from the quiver! Some awesome photos back there. Thanks again!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bytesback said:


> JP- Thank you for taking the time to do that, but I have to admit, all those awesome game photos in the background really distract the eyes from the quiver! Some awesome photos back there. Thanks again!


There are bow hooks in my ceiling above one of my benches. So that was the best place to hang it for a quick photo 

Glad I could help


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Just now put two and two together when I saw a picture of Pearson on your other thread and saw it with the new string.:doh: The riser on your Pearson looks like it is going to be to long to use a strap on type quiver. One would not typically use a bow quiver with a heavy long target riser anyway. Another good option for your Samick would be to add threaded inserts. The kits are less than $10 ; then you could go with a Kwikee quiver, or any one you want.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/AMO+Riser+Inserts_i5340_baseitem.html


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Gnome-Thank you for that catch! I cannot believe I missed that! It never even occured to me that that riser might be way to big to put a strap on quiver on. I just checked it against my arrow, and measured one inch below fletching, and one inch above field point insert, and measured that against my riser. I would have to put each strap about 2 1/2" up from where the riser fadeouts to the limbs. Am I correct in assuming this is not a feasible placement for the straps, considering the sharp angle that the riser fades out?

Looks like I will be using that ugly hip quiver for the Pearson, and either a strap on or limb bolt for the phantom. Do strap on quivers help with bow vibration and noise, making them preferable to the limb bolt models?


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yohon said:


> I have a strap on Thunerhorn BOA small fry(4 arrow model) and it is the most versatile quiver I have owned and yes you can put it on any bow very easily. Like Kegan depending on what bow I'm going to hunt with I can have it on there in no time.


Boa Small Fry all the way


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Bytesback said:


> Gnome-Thank you for that catch! I cannot believe I missed that! It never even occured to me that that riser might be way to big to put a strap on quiver on. I just checked it against my arrow, and measured one inch below fletching, and one inch above field point insert, and measured that against my riser. I would have to put each strap about 2 1/2" up from where the riser fadeouts to the limbs. Am I correct in assuming this is not a feasible placement for the straps, considering the sharp angle that the riser fades out?
> 
> Looks like I will be using that ugly hip quiver for the Pearson, and either a strap on or limb bolt for the phantom. Do strap on quivers help with bow vibration and noise, making them preferable to the limb bolt models?


From what I know from mine, the only effect is on balance. If anything they add/magnify noise and vibration. (your mileage may vary). I'm surprised the Samick did not come with sight/quiver inserts already installed; That would be the way I would go. It is hard to beat a Kwikee quiver for convenience. Out of all the types, it really just boils down to which one appeals to you.


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Good to know. I will probably go with the Thunderhorn Boa, or the Selway, as the brown leather color with rawhide stitching really appeals to me, and the 2 piece quiver is actually a plus, since it breaks down to save space when not attached to arrows. 

In the end, it sounds like it all breaks down to personal taste, as judging by opinion, they are all great at holding arrows, and each type out there is the favorite of someone on here. 

I prefer the color of the Selways, but the price of the Mini-Boa is hard to beat! The Big Jim quivers don't quite have the color I'm looking for, and the square hood of the GN isn't as aesthetically pleasing to me as the rounded hoods. Thanks for the advice and photos all, it was exceptionally helpful!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I use a Kanati slimjim, holds in place and is rock solid. 

also owned, bigjim, great northern, selway. kanati seems much better to me since it has the hoods connected.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I am a Great Northern fan as well. I have 5 of them now! I shoot skinny little carbons and I can always get an arrow gripper to hold them great.


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Went with the brown leather Thunderhorn Mini-Boa, should be here next week. Thanks again all for the advice and help!


----------

